# New Fluke 376 clamp meter



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

I know there's a forum. I registered 3 times with three different emails and three different usernames. All three times I could never post a thread or answer a thread. I sent a million emails to the site administrator and never got a response back.

So what's the deal? 

Meter looks cool. Any links to spec's and features?



I bet that thing's gonna cost a fortune.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

> I know there's a forum. I registered 3 times with three different emails and three different usernames. All three times I could never post a thread or answer a thread. I sent a million emails to the site administrator and never got a response back.


I don't know about that, I do know two of our members here are Mods over there(76nemo, and Wptski) perhaps they can be of some help.



> Meter looks cool. Any links to spec's and features?


What I found, don't know how accurate it is is attached. 



> I bet that thing's gonna cost a fortune.


Yeah I bet on the same level as the 289 but I might get it because i don't have a clamp meter only a 289 with a clamp attachment (that's a pain at times), I don't have a flex clamp, and I didn't get a 233 yet even though I could use one a lot.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> I know there's a forum. I registered 3 times with three different emails and three different usernames.
> 
> I bet that thing's gonna cost a fortune.


Know about both forum and meter. This WWW.com seems pretty simple to use even for me.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> I don't know about that, I do know two of our members here are Mods over there(76nemo, and Wptski) perhaps they can be of some help.


SPAM and **** became a big problem in that forum. 76nemo complained so much that he's has the job of sorting out all the applicants. You go into some sort-of queue for a period of time before your allowed to post. I've been asked by applicants on their status and honestly I couldn't even find/know how/what 76nemo does! I'm not even sure if the other two MODS from the users group assist in this process.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

wptski said:


> SPAM and **** became a big problem in that forum. 76nemo complained so much that he's has the job of sorting out all the applicants. You go into some sort-of queue for a period of time before your allowed to post. I've been asked by applicants on their status and honestly I couldn't even find/know how/what 76nemo does! I'm not even sure if the other two MODS from the users group assist in this process.



When I was trying to get on the forum over there I recognized 76nemo's name and shot him a PM asking for a little help in getting me on the forum.
I never heard anything back.

I guess I have to learn how to take a hint.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

It comes out tomorrow morning :clap:. < yes I know I have a problem


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> It comes out tomorrow morning :clap:. < yes I know I have a problem


But who is going to have it for sale tomorrow??


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

wptski said:


> But who is going to have it for sale tomorrow??


IDK, but Transcat already has its cousin the 375 on their website. No Iflex clamp though, I think that comes out tomorrow too.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> IDK, but Transcat already has its cousin the 375 on their website. No Iflex clamp though, I think that comes out tomorrow too.


Transcat shows it today as Call for Price and ships 1-3 weeks.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

wptski said:


> You go into some sort-of queue for a period of time before your allowed to post.


Same as we do at Holt's, one of the moderators has to look over the posts of new members before they can be seen.

It keeps the spammers and **** out.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

My sources say it is going to set you back just a few bucks shy of $400 with the Iflex once it goes on sale everywhere.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The 337A is over $350 so this has got to cost a pretty penny.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

HackWork said:


> The 337A is over $350 so this has got to cost a pretty penny.


It looks like they are doing the same thing as the 330 series, there is a 373, 374, 375, 376, and the 381 now. The 381 has the detachable screen. 

Fluke US clamp meter product page;
http://us.fluke.com/Fluke/usen/Products/category.htm?Category=ELW


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> It looks like they are doing the same thing as the 330 series, there is a 373, 374, 375, 376, and the 381 now. The 381 has the detachable screen.
> 
> Fluke US clamp meter product page;
> http://us.fluke.com/Fluke/usen/Products/category.htm?Category=ELW


Is this going to replace the 330 series or go along with it?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Is this going to replace the 330 series or go along with it?


Not sure kind of looks like a replacement now though, before it just looked like it was going to be one meter not a whole series.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

slickvic277 said:


> When I was trying to get on the forum over there I recognized 76nemo's name and shot him a PM asking for a little help in getting me on the forum.
> I never heard anything back.
> 
> I guess I have to learn how to take a hint.


 
I do remember that now that it is recalled. That was when I was a moderator and things have changed a little since then. I will check your account status and correct it.

If anyone has an issue with that forum, you can shoot me an email at [email protected]


I knew the sites would eventually be linked so I'll just lay it on the line. The forum provided by Fluke is NOT in any means regulated by Fluke. That forum is kept very straight forward in respect to the company name. I like this forum because it is so laxed and we can say what we please for the most part:thumbsup:

The forum provided by Fluke is STRICTLY business and product related. Again, it's just very straight forward. Don't bother asking Corp. any questions or details about their products there, because they don't oversee it. They may check in from time to time, but don't hold your breath. It's a forum of Fluke users that can help other users with different applications and details known strictly from personal experience.

I'll finish reading this thread and address your issue Vic, I apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

76nemo said:


> I knew the sites would eventually be linked


That's what happens when I open my big mouth, sorry. Your listed many of the reasons why you will only find me as a member here and not on any other site.


----------

